# Frozen Few 2011?



## HandsomeSwede (Dec 9, 2010)

I believe this is the host forum.  When and how?  I want in this year.


----------



## Griff (Dec 9, 2010)

It'll be super bowl weekend. I'll get the announcement out in the next week, or so.


----------

